# UKC/ABKC papers



## Hbk_cocoathebully (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm still waiting on receiving my 7gen paperwork for my American Bully.
If I have her reg no. Can I start her registration for ABKC?

Also when is a best time to register a litter has been born(where at i able to obtain those as well) 
Thanks for the help.


----------

